# PCV Valve



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Where the heck is the danged thing?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

for what car is it?? but it's mostly at the valve cover with a pipe going into the intake manifold or intake duct, and most of the time near the oil filler cap.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

why are you asking about it? if you don't know where it is located, i dont think you should be messing with it


----------

